# primera planta



## gvergara

Hola:

Voldria saber si per a vosaltres la primera planta d'un edifici és la que dóna al carrer o la que n'és a sobre. Gràcies, 

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Elxenc

Depèn de la ciutat i dels anys.
Ans les cases/edificis/finques tenien baixos, entresòl, principal (hi vivien els més rics, habitualment propietaris de l'edifici), primer, segon, etc. Així que el primer en realitat era una tercera planta- tercera altura?- Actualment cada ciutat regeix un ordre. A la meua ciutat a l'ascensor la planta a nivell de terra és la 1ª, i el pisos de habitatges es solen contar a partir de aquesta planta baixa. Una mica d'embolic. Al timbre del portal serà un 4r. però a l'ascensor serà un 5è.; i per les companyia d'aigua i llum tindran altra numeració. Un petit caos, però sobrevivim. Al meu edifici arribarem a un acord i unificarem amb l'ascensor; a cal notari és altra cosa.
Fóra de "bromes" habitualment quan es diu primera planta sol ser la planta que està (hi és) damunt de la planta baixa.

Hi ha un fil, no sé si en castellà o en valencià, on ja expressàvem les nostres opinions.


----------



## Xiscomx

Sí. Per aquí també és com diu el nostre amic *Elxenc*. I ja que ho ha mencionat *aquí vos enllaç un fil* amb unes petites intervencions meves, però n’hi ha moltes d’altres, basta fer una recerca.


----------



## Elxenc

O siga que al meu poble som d'allò més modern? Seguim les pautes americanes (nord-americanes, si no els altres americans s'enfadarien) perquè als baixos o planta baixa la batllia (s'intenta recuperar aquesta manera d'anomenar a l'ajuntament) d'ací mana posar primera planta en els ascensors


----------



## Doraemon-

Moltes vegades ni l'una ni l'altra, Gonzalo 
Pel que he descobert en algun viatge a Sudamèrica, en algunes zones d'allà la primera planta (en castellà, obviament) és el que aqui diem la planta baixa, que sembla que es pel que preguntes (si és aquesta, la que dóna al carrer, o la que es troba just a sobre). Als païssos catalans mai és la planta baixa, però moltes vegades tampoc la de dalt. Pot ser la planta que hi ha just a sobre, la que hi ha dues plantes a sobre si hi ha entresol, o fins i tot la que hi ha tres plantes a sobre, si hi ha entresol i principal, com és comú per exemple a l'Eixample de Barcelona i altres ciutats.
Depén de la ciutat, i del tipus i època de construcció. A València per exemple era típic als edificis senyorials de principis del XX que hi hagués Principal, però la norma des de fa moltes dècades es que el primer pis sigui el de just a sobre del nivell del carrer.


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies per totes les vostres respostes. I ja que estem parlant de plantes i semblants, voldria posar-vos una altra pregunteta... En el llibre que estic llegint es diu _El Romero -deia la Paulina referint-se al veí del *primer segona*-_... Ara sí que no puc intuir gens ni mica sobre el seu significat, em podríeu ajudar? (Pregunta retòrica. De vegades trigueu, però sempre arribeu per ajudar-me) 

G.


----------



## Xiscomx

Primer pis, porta segona.


----------



## germanbz

Quan jo era xicotet, pràcticament tots els edificis tenien baix, entresol i a partir d'ahí: la primera...la segona.... En canvi ja fa molts anys i llevat que es tracte d'un edifici prou vell, la gran part dels llocs aon he viscut o pasaven de la planta baixa (que normalment era l'entrada al ascensor o escala i pot ser alguna cambra de manteniment) i a partir d'ahi ja se pasava al primer..segon. De fet probablement edificis que al seu moment pot ser que tinguèren entresol han sigut reconvertits en primeres plantes, com pot ser aon viu ma mare, ja que es un edifici en València que fou alçat en 1931 pero actualment seguix el model de baix..primer...segon...


----------

